

CoffeeScript / Node.js - ticksort - rgabo
https://gist.github.com/1064435

======
zbanks
This implementation claims to take SUM(argv) ticks, whereas the original
sleepsort took MAX(argv) seconds.

Is this an error, or is something done fundamentally different?

~~~
rgabo
It takes SUM(argv) as opposed to MAX(argv) as originally stated, which was
wrong.

Every argument will put itself back into the event loop (tick) N times until
it actually prints the value so we need to SUM the values and not just take
the MAX.

------
strmpnk
For those missing the sleep-sort reference:
<http://dis.4chan.org/read/prog/1295544154>

------
rgabo
anyone have an idea on how to get rid of `console.log` in ticksort.coffee?

